# CaptKen's Frogs



## waterboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone try these before? I liked his videos so much that I too got hooked...purchased two of the clones now I'll wait for the mailman. :lol:​[youtube]U9swk2Ti9EU[/youtube]​


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2011)

I have come close to pulling the trigger a few times on those. I don't know why I have not done it yet.


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 2, 2011)

almost myself, waited all last year for them but he had so many delays. He had some hardware issues and the slow boat from China thingy also.

some argue the hook set up is bad but there's enough video evidence to convince me they work.


----------



## Dragonman (Aug 2, 2011)

I like the leg action.


----------



## Jim (Aug 4, 2011)

Where did you order them from and what colors did you get?


----------



## waterboy (Aug 4, 2011)

Jim said:


> Where did you order them from and what colors did you get?


I just called the 1st dealer on Capt Ken's dealer list, Nick Olsen, to make sure he had stock, he did and a #1 and #4 are on the way from https://www.reelgoodguide.com/


----------

